# [PHOTOS] Red itching spots all over my body after first test e cycle.... PLEASE HELP!



## stayready (Dec 26, 2015)

*[PHOTOS] Red itching spots all over my body after first test e cycle.... PLEASE HELP!*

Hey guys, i have this real serious skin problem that i have been dealing with ever since i started with my first test e cycle in april this year. What im dealing with is red flat spots all over my body (arms, legs, back, calves and stomach). These spots are flat and red, and if i dont but moisturise on they become dry and extremly itchy. I have, after making a skinbiopsi made by a skindoctor, had it confimed as a allergical reaction from the steroids.


They itch alot if i dont use medical topical creams given to me by doctor (will get back to that). 
I started the cycle on 6th april and these spots didnt start to show up until 18th may to be exact. I have never ever had any skin problems previously that were remotely close to this.
All i have haad problem with in the past is acne but a good accutane cycle blessed me with perfect skin (even on heavy dbol cycles).


So anyways, i have been taking metametasone (a strong cortison topical cream) on the the problem areas and after 5-6 days it makes the spots dissapear temporarely but as soon as i stop using it the spots fire back like nothing has happened. 
I was on vacation recently and got dexamethasone injections (very strong anti inflammatorial cortison) eod wich helped tremendously and got rid of the spots instantly but same thing here, they come back after just a couple of days.


So to my question,,have you guys ever heard of or experienced anything like this and how do i prevent this from happening again? I know many of the side effects of steroids but this is something that i had never imagined. I eat the same foods that i always had eaten, nothing special. I dont take any medication other than the test (except kickstart with dbol). 


I have had several dbol and one tbol cycle previously with no side effects other than acne as i said. Its ironic that the side effect i dreaded and struggled with the most was acne on the face and now when i have gotten rid of that shit i have been instead been attacked by red spots all over my body except my face xD what a ****ing soup i am in (as we say in sweden). thanks guys

*SUMMARY: *First test e cycle ever on 250mg/e5d and i got red itching spots all over my body. This has not happened before and i have had it confirmed by a skinbiopsi made by skindoctor that this is a reaction to the steroids i have taken....am i allergic to testosterone injections????


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Did he tell you to which steroid?

You can't be allergic to testosterone, your body makes it naturally so you'd experience the same thing from your natural production if that were the case. What might be possible is you're allergic to one of the ingredients your steroid source used in making the solution.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 26, 2015)

Did you guys ever consider you may be allergic to the mediums of delivery?

Edit: damn it doc! making me look stupid as usual. lol


----------



## mickems (Dec 26, 2015)

I have heard of people reacting to the type of oils used also.


----------



## stayready (Dec 26, 2015)

*DocThePanda and thqmas:* Of course i meant the injections with various other stuff mixed with the testosterone, not the testosterone itself which, as you say, my body produce itself... Now i have had many many answers about this issue on other forums as well were they point at the carrier in the oil. And you guys may be correct on that. But what i find strange is that i have never heard anyone have this kind of violent reaction in combination with steroids. But what else could it really be other than this?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 26, 2015)

stayready said:


> *DocThePanda and thqmas:* Of course i meant the injections with various other stuff mixed with the testosterone, not the testosterone itself which, as you say, my body produce itself... Now i have had many many answers about this issue on other forums as well were they point at the carrier in the oil. And you guys may be correct on that. But what i find strange is that i have never heard anyone have this kind of violent reaction in combination with steroids. But what else could it really be other than this?



Does your gear list the ingredients? What type of oil used, ba bb. Is there eo or guiacol?

How long after you discontinue injections does it clear up?


----------



## stayready (Dec 26, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Does your gear list the ingredients? What type of oil used, ba bb. Is there eo or guiacol?
> 
> How long after you discontinue injections does it clear up?


I dont have any of the packages left but i dont believe it said anything other than testosterone on the ingredients, i could be wrong, but i dont think so.

I tried another cycle 14 weeks after the last one when i was still battling with the rashes. I thought it could have been the brand, so i changed to another one. It was very impulsive i know, but now i cut this cycle to 10weeks and have not been on in 3 weeks due to the problems not going away. 

I need to wait until it leaves my body this time before i go for another try. So how long does it take do you think before the eo oil leaves my body? (granted that is the issue)


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 26, 2015)

If it was an allergic reaction it would clear up after discontinued use of the irritant.
If you are getting those spots to immediately clear up by taking notes an OTC or a prescribed treatment, Yet they persist to return sounds like something else altogether to me.

It's weird because a woman friend of mine has eczema / dermatitis and it looked exactly like that.
As far as I can remember from what she told me she always had it. Never truly went away. Sometimes it was minimal sometimes it was worse.

I don't know nothing tho. Perhaps you've always been susceptible to this and the carrier oils or other contaminants in the oils exponentiated an underlying ailment?

Could be an allergic reaction from an unrelated outside source but by coincidence of the timing of your cycle you're correlating the two.


----------



## stayready (Dec 26, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> If it was an allergic reaction it would clear up after discontinued use of the irritant.
> If you are getting those spots to immediately clear up by taking notes an OTC or a prescribed treatment, Yet they persist to return sounds like something else altogether to me.
> 
> It's weird because a woman friend of mine has eczema / dermatitis and it looked exactly like that.
> ...


You have a point in what you are saying. My rash continued 14 weeks before i went for new cycle. And 14 weeks is a long time for a eo oil to be bothering my system isnt it?

I got the results from that skin biopsy and was so happy that i didnt have psoriasis or something similiar. But still it is a pain in the ass not knowing how long this shit is gonna be going on for (i guess i have 11 more weeks to go before i can start getting optimistic that it might go away soon..) 

It would be so much easier if there was anyone out there that have had the same experience but i have searched for hours without finding anything similiar to this....i cant be the only one!


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 26, 2015)

Try some suspension


----------



## stayready (Dec 26, 2015)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Try some suspension


Yeah, looking forward to daily injections and beating up some chicks bro


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 26, 2015)

stayready said:


> Yeah, looking forward to daily injections and beating up some chicks bro



Beating up chicks? Easy on the broscience.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 26, 2015)

stayready said:


> Yeah, looking forward to daily injections and beating up some chicks bro



First off lets figure out that rash on your skinny back because 

I highly doubt a chick lets you in the same ballpark with that going on.

Then we will teach you how to upload a photo.


----------



## stayready (Dec 26, 2015)

I guessed you wouldnt see the test suspension=aggression connection there fellas,, but i guess its more probable that i like to beat up woman.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 26, 2015)

stayready said:


> I guessed you wouldnt see the test suspension=aggression connection there fellas,, but i guess its more probable that i like to beat up woman.



The method of delivery has no bearing on aggression.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 26, 2015)

14 weeks post cycle it's still there... it ain't the gear.


----------

